# I really have done it



## gratefulj (Nov 11, 2018)

Hello all,

Just a quick hi to introduce myself and acknowledge that I am now free and living in my campervan with my dog


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## jeffmossy (Nov 11, 2018)

Welcome to the forum and Good on Ya


----------



## The laird (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## rockape (Nov 11, 2018)

gratefulj said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just a quick hi to introduce myself and acknowledge that I am now free and living in my campervan with my dog


Well done with that, now just do it..


----------



## landoboguy (Nov 11, 2018)

hope you and your dog get on some good trails.


----------



## gratefulj (Nov 11, 2018)

*What a difference a day makes.....*

Thanks for the greetings/welcome

Tonight I am the only visitor on a tiny campsite just outside Hastings and it is beautifully dark and very still. This is in complete contrast to last night where I stopped in the carpark of The Pilot pub in Dungeness. It's really, really flat (and quite strange) there and the wind and rain had blown for miles unobstructed before slamming into my camper. At about 2.00 am my dog Cooper got under the covers and started shaking and we were really rocking so I got up to have a look outside. We looked really small and vulnerable all alone in that carpark underneath a massive black sky being battered by the weather and I remember thinking "omg what have I done"

What a difference a day makes hey???


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2018)

Welcome from ulster, you will get used to being out and about plus picking up places of shelter and those with fantastic views which im sure there are many,just like ireland.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Nov 11, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy  your adventures :welcome::camper::dog::wave:


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave::dog:

Don't park under any trees.


----------



## Pauljenny (Nov 12, 2018)

Welcome.
Remember that your van will happily do 90 mph on the motorway. Park facing into the wind and you'll be right as rain.
Always check the weather forecast. You're part of nature, now.
Even the slightest mishap can be the start of an adventure. Enjoy it, some poor souls go through life, never having had one.


----------

